# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  ,,,, غرف نوم (( صور )) لعشاق الخشب الفاخر

## شهد الأحزان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الى عشاق الخشب الفاخر وغرف النوم الفخمه والكبيره 

بعد نجاح موضوع السجاد الايراني احببت ان اضع بين يديكم الغرف النوم المصنوعه من الخشب الفاخر 

وكلنا نحلم بغرف فخمه وراقيه ,,

وللمعلومات:
افضل غرف النوم التي هي من الخشب 
وافضل الاخشاب هي ( الباكستانيه + الهنديه )
وذلك لتميزهم بتصميم غرف النوم ونقوشهم وزخرفتهم الرائعه والفريده , وصناعتهم الفاخره بالخشب الباكستاني لغرف النوم ولطاولات الطعام والجلسات الخشبيه اصبحت مشهوره لدى الخليج التي بات الافراد يذهبون وياتون باثاث لمنازلهم من باكستان وكما يروون لنا جمال متفرد وقيمه اخفض من المحليه

وليس فقط الصناعه الجديده تلهث العقول ورائها وانما حتى الخشب المستعمل 
والصناعات التي تعود الى مئات السنين 

ويقول أصحاب هذه المهنة إن تعرض هذه المنحوتات الخشبية لأشعة الشمس ومياه الأمطار في مواقع عرضها لا يزيدها إلا بهاء، فلا خوف عليها من الحشرات الآكلة الخشب أو الظروف المناخية، فهي مصنوعة من أفضل أنواع الخشب الذي يعمر مئات السنين.

وللإشارة فإن الأبواب والنوافذ وغرف النوم من القطع القديمة التي تشترى من أصحابها في القرى، يتم عرضها دون ترميم أو إصلاح، فقيمتها في قدمها وما تحمله نقشاتها من فن اندثر هذه الأيام مع زحمة الحياة ومشاغلها

وسأضع لكم صور لكل الغرف من عدة صناعات

----------


## شهد الأحزان

[IMG]http://ghrebaldar.***********/u5.bmp[/IMG]















http://www.emporiodesigns.com/images...ping/CS020.jpg







حتى االقاكم بموضوع جديد لكم

 تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

شهوووده 
الله يعطيك العافيه على الذوووق الأنيق في الاختيار 

موفقه لكل خير،،،

تحياتي

----------

